# Together we shall conquer



## Ignoramus II

Hello all,

I'm attempting to discover the Latin translation for the phrase _Together we shall conquer. _I've used the various online translation tools, all give different results. I want the Latin translation to be inscribed on a charm for my wife's bracelet, as we've had some challenging issues to contend with this year and I wanted to use a phrase that would be apt for our circumstances. Please help if possible

Thanks


----------



## Scholiast

A warm welcome to the Latin Forum.

Ignoramus is right to doubt the utility or competence of the online translation mechanisms. For Latin they are (mostly) dire.

The necessary verb is without question _vincemus_. For 'together' there are several possibilities.

_duo vincemus_ = 'We two shall conquer/prevail'/'The two of us will...'
_pares vincemus_ = 'As equals (partners) we shall conquer'
_simul vincemus_ = 'We shall conquer at one and the same time' (cf. Engl. '_simul_taneous')

But for the context the OP describes, my own favourite would be

_dextris iunctis vincemus_, which means 'Our right hands joined, we shall conquer'

This references traditional Roman marriage-ceremonies, at the culmination of which a senior lady, usually the bride's mother, asks the bridal couple to hold their hands, and pronounces them to be man and wife.

I hope this is helpful.

Σ


----------



## Ignoramus II

Scholiast said:


> A warm welcome to the Latin Forum.
> 
> Ignoramus is right to doubt the utility or competence of the online translation mechanisms. For Latin they are (mostly) dire.
> 
> The necessary verb is without question _vincemus_. For 'together' there are several possibilities.
> 
> _duo vincemus_ = 'We two shall conquer/prevail'/'The two of us will...'
> _pares vincemus_ = 'As equals (partners) we shall conquer'
> _simul vincemus_ = 'We shall conquer at one and the same time' (cf. Engl. '_simul_taneous')
> 
> But for the context the OP describes, my own favourite would be
> 
> _dextris iunctis vincemus_, which means 'Our right hands joined, we shall conquer'
> 
> This references traditional Roman marriage-ceremonies, at the culmination of which a senior lady, usually the bride's mother, asks the bridal couple to hold their hands, and pronounces them to be man and wife.
> 
> I hope this is helpful.
> 
> Σ



Good evening Scholiast

This information is indeed very helpful to me; it certainly proves the case for turning to those who know rather than spending hours wrestling with online translation tools.

I particularly like your personal suggestion, it would be the perfect choice. Regrettably however, I have space for only 18 characters due to the limited size of the surface to be engraved. At least I can opt for one of the other suggestions.

Thank you very much for your time and input, you've been extremely helpful.

Ignoramus


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings again


Ignoramus II said:


> Regrettably however, I have space for only 18 characters


I see. As an alternative, Ignoramus might think of going for
_dextris vincemus — _'With our right hands we shall prevail'​This would have the merit of a double meaning. The allusion to the marriage-rites remains, but it brings in a sense of 'dexterity' as well.

Another possibility would be
_coniuges vincemus_ — 'We (as) spouses shall prevail'.​The noun _coniuges_ (cf. English 'conjugal', but with wider application than in the sexual sense of 'conjugal relations') crops up in the Roman jurists' expression _iusti coniuges_, meaning 'Those who are lawfully married'. In the light of Ignoramus' character-limit, I think I now like this best.

Σ


----------



## Glenfarclas

My preference, aiming for something short and without straying so far from the English, would be "*una vincemus*", using the adverb _una_, "in one and the same place, at the same time, in company, together" (Lewis & Short).


----------



## Scholiast

Glenfarclas said:


> "*una vincemus*",



Quite right, this also works, and is certainly better than my three first suggestions in # 2.

Σ


----------

